# accessing vista using samba problem

## boazbd

Hi all.

For quite a long time now I haven't been able to copy files from my friends computer, he is using VISTA.

I am using KDE and can browse his shared directories, but cannot copy any files, when I try I get "File does not exist"...

Moreover, when mounting the share manually using command line and then browsing it using Konqueror I can copy files just fine.

Help needed, thanks in advance...

----------

## boazbd

nothing??

----------

## xvision

I have this issue as well. Incredibly frustrating. I've tried going into Vista's security policies (Run -> secpol.msc) and changing the LAN authentication under Local Policies to NTLM (instead of the new NTLMv2, which apparently is very anti-Linux, big surprise there) but to no avail.

http://www.builderau.com.au/blogs/viewblogpost.htm?p=339270746

This is the link. Apparently it works for some people. I'm thinking the next release of Samba might help out a bit with this.. can anyone else help out?

----------

## boazbd

Yeah I've heard of this solution, but it looks as if the problem is in the way KDE mounts the share.

When I mount it manually it works just fine....

----------

## xvision

Have you tried mounting it in GNOME?

What are you using on the command line to mount it properly?

I can't seem to get either to work.

----------

## boazbd

simply the mount command: mount //computer name/share name /mnt/mountpoint

It even works without adding any flags...

----------

## xvision

I'm going to check this out with GNOME and take a look at bugs.kde.org.

----------

## boazbd

OK, please tell as to what you find out.

This issue has really frustrated me for a long time... ( :

----------

## Hu

Mounting it from the command line is most likely causing the kernel to perform a CIFS mount, and Konqueror then browses the native filesystem successfully.  In the failing case, Konqueror is probably trying to speak SMB directly to the peer machine.  Based on the reported data, the SMB implementation used by Konqueror is not capable of full functionality when negotiating with Windows Vista.

As an interim solution, you could set up an automount so that the kernel will automatically perform the CIFS mount as needed when Konqueror browses the filesystem area mapped to the remote machine.

----------

## boazbd

Hmmm... I thought it was asomething with the way Konq mounts.

How can I do what you've suggested?

----------

## xvision

http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Auto_mount_filesystems_(AUTOFS)

The forums won't display this link properly, so you'll have to copy-paste.

 :Very Happy: 

----------

## Hu

boazbd: I am not familiar with Konqueror using non-local filesystems, but I strongly doubt it is actually mounting the filesystem in the sense that the filesystem becomes visible to all user space processes.  This is the usage that I tend to think of when someone refers to "mounting a filesystem".  I expect that instead Konqueror is accessing the share using a KIO slave, which means the access goes through the userland KDE libraries for SMB, and would work only for applications that know to use KIO.  The KDE libraries for SMB are most likely at least somewhat different from the kernel code which performs a CIFS mount, which would account for one working while the other fails.

----------

## boazbd

sounds interesting enough...

Is there no way to correct the way konqueror accesses the filesystem so it would work?

----------

